# strobes on a f250



## stcroixjoe (Feb 10, 2006)

just wondering who has them in there truck where did you mount everything pics would be great how many watts?/ i am going to order some from a guy on here and just want some info thanks joe i have a 2000


----------



## S & A Landscaping & Plo (Dec 2, 2006)

*Leds*

Here are some pics for you...I have 2 in the grill...And 2 on each side of the truck under the doors...And 2 between the lift gate and bumper...This way you are seen from every way


----------



## S & A Landscaping & Plo (Dec 2, 2006)

*other 2*

Here the other 2 pics


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Mounted them in the front driving lights (turnsignals clear side) and in the tail lights its a wehlen I think i spelled that right. 

Hey Rocky fire those up on a video lets see them.:bluebounc


----------



## stcroixjoe (Feb 10, 2006)

on the rear did you put them in the reverse light(clear) or the stop (red) and the clear turns in the front aftermarket?


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

They are in the clear front and the red rear. I know NOT THE RED ONES, but haven,t
had any problems yet (Knock on snow)


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

On my 2003, I put them in the front turn signals, and put them in the reverse lights...I used the Galileo 90 watt kit..I used the amber bulbs in the front, clear in the reverse lights...


----------



## ohioplowboy (Jan 6, 2006)

we have them on 7 f-250's in the front turn signals and the reverse lights. just make sure you put dielectric grease in the connections and where the wire goes into the connector i put silicone in it to keep moisture out, especially on the rear


----------



## S & A Landscaping & Plo (Dec 2, 2006)

*Video*

 I dont know how to do video...


----------



## the_mayor (Dec 30, 2006)

For you guys with the strobs in your head and tail lights. Do the light make any sound you can hear out of your speakers? You know like a buzz or a humm.


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Mayor
no I dont have a buzz sound in the speakers sounds like awiring problem. good luck


----------



## spittincobra01 (Nov 14, 2005)

the_mayor;351393 said:


> For you guys with the strobs in your head and tail lights. Do the light make any sound you can hear out of your speakers? You know like a buzz or a humm.


that would be a bad ground or too much electrical components running for the guage wire the existing ground is. I now run an extra 4g ground from the neg batt terminal to the fender. This has prevented any problems like that on the trucks I have done it to. I have been doing it for about 10 years now. Stock ground wires to the body are a 12g from the battery to the fender and a ground strap from the engine block to the fire wall and another from the frame to the bed. When you are running lights, wipers, heater, strobe, radio, brake lights, etc you are using more current than the stock ones can provide

yes there is a 2g ground that goes from the battery to the frame and from the frame to the altenator bracket, but the body is mounted on rubber seperating it from those large guage grounds


----------



## sawbones25 (Nov 12, 2005)

All I have is that little beacon on the top of the cab there. I got it off eBay. 
It had a cigarette lighter plug on the end. I took that off and wired it to a switch. 
It's small, but damn bright...


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I have a Code 3 PSE 90W Strobe Supply running clear hideaway strobes in the front turn signals and rear tailights, along with an amber strobe bar.


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

I have a Whelen system, 90 watt. I have them mounted in the front turn signals and the rear turn signals. I have both amber and clear lenses for the fronts but clear bulbs, all I do is swap out the lenses. In the rear I was told not to put them in the rear back up area as they may melt the clear lens, because it's a small area! If someone know's something different let me know! I love mine!


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

I have mine mounted in the reverse light, and when we had snow in the beginning of Dec (man that was a long time ago :realmad: ) I practically had them on for 10 hours total I would say with no problems...I'm not saying that it doesnt happen because it might, but I didnt have a problem...and I absolutely love mine also...SuperDuty do you have any pics of your rig??? looks good!


----------



## Jakkle5 (Dec 26, 2006)

The problem with putting the strobes in the white of the tailights is arching. If you can find a way to get them in without touching the other existing bulb, they will most definately arc off each other and cause a blown bulb/fuse, or a fire. You're better off sticking them in the red. Afterall your not trying to pull someone over plowing a driveway and i think cops realize that.


----------



## Pat M (Oct 19, 2005)

Is everyone basically doing a 4 head system or has anyone done a 6 head system. I ordered a 6 head 60 watt Whelen system and was debating between mounting 4 up front with 2 in the rears or mounting 2 up front with 4 in the rear. Heck possibly even put in a set of roof clearance lights and mount 2 front, 2 rear and then 2 on the outside roof clearance lights.


----------



## Jakkle5 (Dec 26, 2006)

Mine is the whelen 90w x 6. I only use 4 though. If i get bored one day i'll find a way to put the other 2 in.


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

I got a 6 head 90w lightning X strobe sytem. I love it, I put 2 in the reverse lights and 2 in the cargo lights on either side of the third break light. I have heard some people say that they will melt the fixture in that small area but I have not had a problem yet. I just was out the other day and I would get out and feel the lens at the end of each lot. They were warm but not so warm that you couldn't touch it. I could see this being a problem in the summer if you were using it. I think in the winter it will be ok. I have the last 2 in the front trun signals.


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

This control is what sold me on the sytem. I found every other switch system looked so cheap and not very professional so I like this molded control with the cat 5 cable to control the system.


----------



## Pat M (Oct 19, 2005)

Cool thanks guys. Scuba I like your idea of going in the cargo light but I have a truck cap so it won't work but I have been trying to come up with an excuse on why I should get rid of it and that is definitely a good reason too.  The dogs might mind when we go north since they will have to sit somewhere else but I guess that is why the wife has an Excursion. A little more room in that thing than the truck.


----------



## spittincobra01 (Nov 14, 2005)

Pat M;354851 said:


> Is everyone basically doing a 4 head system or has anyone done a 6 head system. I ordered a 6 head 60 watt Whelen system and was debating between mounting 4 up front with 2 in the rears or mounting 2 up front with 4 in the rear. Heck possibly even put in a set of roof clearance lights and mount 2 front, 2 rear and then 2 on the outside roof clearance lights.


I was told this would melt the clearance lights, but I still think it would look very cool! If you do put them in there, let us know if it is problem free because I'd love to do it to mine


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

I've put mine in the clearance lights, reverse lights and cargo lights for years now and never had an issue.

Caution- Carefull when using silicone, it causes the wiring to corode. I've found it best to invest in some of the more expensive connectors. Some of them cost about $5.00 each or more, but you'll only do it once and never have an issue. I used to have issues all the time with the stock ones that come with the strobe kits. The connectors would get moisture in them and stop working. Two days later when everything dried out it would work again. Tried everything from heat shrink etc... Nothing worked.


----------



## spittincobra01 (Nov 14, 2005)

which wattage system are you running?


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

One of the best places to get them is from www.galls.com


----------

